# Glue removal?



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Got a slab with linoleum glued all over it in a house we bought. We want to tile alot of it, but are wondering whats the best way to get the glue off.

Tried some Krud Kutter, works ok. Anyone have a better suggestion?

Thanks, Scott


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I’m doing an office space and have the same issue.
On the first room we used floor sweep to de-activated the glue, well not really, all it did was stop the glue from being sticky so I could lay down 6mil plastic before install the Pergo.
The remaining 12 rooms we let floor sweep for 24 hrs and the Rockwell tool to scrap up the glue.
Worked pretty good, took about an ½” per room to scrap up the glue
I know there’s a deactivating agent you can buy, but it will seep thru the floor if you’re not careful


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Test out a spot with some Goo Bee Gone, GMOD


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks, we use alot of goo gone for other stuff, would be good for this

I love doing projects at home:jester:.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If it's over a slab, rent a scarifier & vacuum. it will go much faster.


----------



## ParagonFloors (Sep 27, 2010)

try a round buffer with some 24 grit .


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> If it's over a slab, rent a scarifier & vacuum. it will go much faster.


Scarifier= Cup Grinder?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HandyHails said:


> Scarifier= Cup Grinder?


Depending on the area needed to be ground, yes.

This is one of the best investments I have made with tools:










Although I'm not liking the extractor. One of these days I'll grab a Festool CT and be all happy like Warner.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Gunna go with the buffer. I love the scarifier idea but can not rent one around here for less than $200/day, buffer is $70 and comes with the 24 grit.

Thanks for the advice:thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Why on earth do think the old glue must be removed to begin with? It doesn't.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> Why on earth do think the old glue must be removed to begin with? It doesn't.


 
Well..thats a long story. You know how you learn to pick your battles with your spouse, and don't sweat the small stuff?

My wife has always been involved with the business, is very handy, and also does alot of work on houses we fix up.

She is sure it all needs to go..I am no flooring expert and don't have a preference so whatever makes her happy works for me :laughing::clap:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

What kind of tile?


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Its just random ceramic from the big box store, think this came from lowes.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of unnecessary work......to me. But, it's your wife! Sometimes, you just have to do what ya gotta do. I used some Old Henry? Henry? adhesive remover once to remove the adhesive when I changed out some stick down stuff. Not sure how much it removed.

I hate to think of removing some of the thicker stuff.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I guess I’ll be the first to say it, because “its hack to cover it up!”
All your doing is covering up a problem that someone else will have to deal with in a few years.
I re-did my kitchen a few years back and had to peel back 5 layers of flooring to get to my sub floor, I’ll say it one more time, it’s hack!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd have to say that if the tile is being pulled up off of the slab sans ditra, that most of the glue would come up w/ the tile. The glue that is in the picture doesn't seem like its on real thick. Call it what you will, but I'd tile right over it.........................in my house. 16 or 18" tile 1/2" trowel back buttered. That tile will be there when my kids are old.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

If I was installing tile, then I would agree with you. The Tile would float over the glue residue. 
We installed Pergo and I didn’t want those pesky speed bumps to bubble the floor


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

Unfortunately my wife is not the kind of person to let a little common sense stand in the way of doing a good job.:laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I guess I’ll be the first to say it, because “its hack to cover it up!”


...and that is why ALL manufacturers of tile thinset mortars make a thinset suitable for use over adhesive residue - because it is the hack thing to do?

GIVE ME A BREAK - THAT, IS JUST PLAIN STUPID.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 11, 2010)

have someone to beadblast the floor. kind of like sand blasting.


----------



## Globalice (Oct 27, 2010)

Have a CO2 ( dry ice ) blast company come out and do it. Very simple and fast.


----------

